# Sticky  Steamaholics Membership List



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*Steamaholics *started out as a joke on Dave Hottmann's t-shirt. Once seen, we all wanted in on the act. 

Membership is open to anyone with steam oil in their veins. To sign up, pick a number not yet taken and post your request (include first and last name and chosen number) in this thread. Once you've signed up, download your *Steamaholics Badge* *here*. Change the member data, print it out, and take it to Kinkos or a similar place to have it laminated. They also sell the badge clips. 

*We now have 341 SA Members!!!*

*By Last Name:*

```
Jerry Abreu             SA # 490 
Matt Abreu              SA # 4274 
Ron Adams               SA # 6060
Douglas Adkins          SA # 6471 
Bernie Alsbrook         SA # 1955
Nico Alsemgeest         SA # 6040
Andre Anderson          SA # 98
Gary Armitstead         SA # 4449 
Bob Armstrong           SA # 1025 
Jason Arnot             SA # 476 
Tom Aselin              SA # 134 
Alex Azary              SA # 999
Ben Bailey              SA # 3900
Clint Baker             SA # 2472 
Scott Baldridge         SA # 1966
Dave Barker             SA # 66 
Jerry Barnes            SA # 444 
Raul Barrile            SA # 273 
Vance Bass              SA # 1907 
Scott Baxter            SA # 484
Wilson Beckett          SA # 479 
Charles Bednarik        SA # 614 
Ryan Bednarik           SA # 1361 
Lee Bertolone           SA # 88
Phil Benedict           SA # 00 
Mike Bennett            SA # 73
Larry Bixler            SA # 2424 
Rich Black              SA # 269 
Rod Blakeman            SA # 475 
Keith Blanchard         SA # 486
Jerry Bohlander         SA # 8411
Eric Bolton             SA # 26 
Steve Borges            SA # 8 
Yolanda Borges          SA # 1 
Tom Bowdler             SA # 46
Jim Bowers              SA # 9465
Alva Bowyer             SA # 68
Bill Boyle              SA # 767 
Royce Brademan          SA # 42
Robert Braid            SA # 1853
Robert Briggs           SA # 75
Doug Bronson            SA # 44 
Jim Bruneau             SA # 4030 
Don Buesing             SA # 1641 
Allen Bupp              SA # 1917
Joe Buring              SA # 08/15
Bill Butcher            SA # 2171 
Jeff Cairns             SA # 1997
Colin Campbell          SA # 5444
Harvey Campbell         SA # 1838 
James Chadbourne        SA # 505 
Bruce Chandler          SA # 673 
Harlan Chinn            SA # 3212 
Brent Christenson       SA # 8444
Eric Christianson       SA # .875 
Myron Claridge          SA # 2709
Charles Cole            SA # 28
Wayne Colleran          SA # 1946
Ric Collins             SA # 23.63 
Towne Comee             SA # 47
Peter Cont              SA # 214.01
Jim Coplan              SA # 6039
John Corradini          SA # 4001 
Barry Cott              SA # 2112 
George Crabb            SA # 4294 
Noel Crawford           SA # 5629 
Tom Daly                SA # 261 
Pat Darby               SA # 1.414 
Matt D'Arco             SA # 7470 
Will Davis              SA # 69 
RJ DeBerg               SA # 2510 
Johan De Groote         SA # 132 
Bryan Del Monte         SA # 31
Luc Demarteau           SA # 5536 
Robert Dennis           SA # 1701
Robb DeVries            SA # 20.3 
Manfred Diel            SA # 1313 
Sam DiMaggio            SA # 779 
Kt(Doc) Doolittle       SA # 1950 
Roger Doty              SA # 1942
John Dreveski           SA # 2-8-2
Anthony Duarte          SA # 3985 
Tom Eaton               SA # 487 
Joe Eckardt             SA # 57 
Rodney Edington         SA # 473
Clive Elesmore          SA # 6648 
Stan Elliott            SA # 1439
Dwight Ennis            SA # 21 
Winn Erdman             SA # 291 
Alec Escolme            SA # 1993
Steve Featherkile       SA # 1147 
Andrew Finegan          SA # 777 
Bob Fleming             SA # 1957 
John Flynn              SA # 51340
George Frank            SA # 99 
John Frank              SA # 463 
Kevin Franklin          SA # 19 
Rod Franklin            SA # 4498 
Bill Freeman            SA # 1911
Howard Freeman          SA # 1202 
Robert Fritch           SA # 50 
Crab Fu                 SA # 25 
Wesley Furman           SA # 212 
Jason Gallaway          SA # 1776 
Marc Gast               SA # 2006
Bruce Gathman           SA # 464 
Rob Gay                 SA # 4960
Art Gibson              SA # 1958 
Paul Gieske             SA # 2 
Doug Gilbert            SA # 470 
Trevor Goodman          SA # 1312 
Jeremiah Gordon         SA # 2319
Matthew Goss            SA # 1405 
Dave Graley             SA # 1947 
Larry Green             SA # 1938
Peter Gregores          SA # 276 
Craig Griffin           SA # 1960
Jason Grimes            SA # 1830
Brittany Grimm          SA # 3750 
Margaret Gunde          SA # 82
Paul Hagglund           SA # 4 
C.W.Hall                SA # 0-4-0
Joe Hall                SA # 483 
Dan Hamer               SA # 823 
David Hamilton          SA # 6229 
Pete Harjung            SA # 3397 
Bruce Harvey            SA # 253 
Neil Hay                SA # 3440 
Maurice F. Head         SA # 912
Bill Hendrick           SA # 1001
Tom Herbert             SA # 1961 
Larry Herget            SA # 2173
Jared Herrle            SA # 141
Doug Hill               SA # 1044
Al (Denny) Holston      SA # 1616 
Dave Hottmann           SA # 169 
Don Howard              SA # 452 
John Huey               SA # 455
Ed Hulshizer            SA # 4403 
Keith Hurt              SA # 221 
Bob Hyman               SA # 0402
Tim Hytrek              SA # 11 
Chuck Inguanez          SA # 065 
Richard Jacobs          SA # 745
John Jackson            SA # 6 
Russell Janiszewski     SA # 1775 
Richard Jenkins         SA # 148
Billy Johnson           SA # 702 
Joe Johnson             SA # 478 
Mark Johnson            SA # 77
David K.                SA # 1+i
Richard Kapuaala        SA # 76
Jesse Karns             SA # 283 
Reg Kearns              SA # 5901 
Paul Kenney             SA # 480
Kent Killam             SA # 1285 
Mark Kimball            SA # 244049
Jon Kling               SA # 461 
Bert Kluitenberg        SA # 3189
Neil Knopf              SA # 5038 
Ron Koehler             SA # 340 
Chuck Kolinski          SA # 22 
Reed Kosmal             SA # 240
Jason Kovac             SA # 79 
Bob Krupka              SA # 112 
Torry Krutzke           SA # 100 
Tom Lapointe            SA # 7002 
Jeff LaRue              SA # 5 
Scot Lawrence           SA # 2089
Randy Lehrian           SA # 7.25 
Rob Lenicheck           SA # 271 
Justin Lian             SA # 7903 
Terry Liesegang         SA # 268
Will Lindley            SA # 5445 
Walt Linn               SA # 1884 
Scott Loomer            SA # 346
Chester Louis           SA # 64 
Gary Luke               SA # 1035
Judy Luscher            SA # 85 
Skip MacEwen            SA # 361 
Howard Maculsay         SA # 4450 
Benjamin Maggi          SA # 1418
Earl Martin             SA # 360 
Sal Martocci            SA # 4702 
Doug Matheson           SA # 122 
Yves Maurice            SA # 1876 
Jerry McColgan          SA # 9631 
Mike McCormack          SA # 233 
Charles McCullough      SA # 37469 
Dan McGrath             SA # 0455 
Ron McGrath             SA # 45 
Jim McKim               SA # 286
Mike Mcleod             SA # 4664 
Charles McMillan        SA # 74
Murray McPhie           SA # 244 
Dave Meashey            SA # 462 
Bill Megill             SA # 3028 
Helen Glazier Megill    SA # 9905 
Henner Meinhold         SA # 1945 
"Fr. Fred" Mills 	SA # -150641
Gary Mocko              SA # 753 
Dan Moore               SA # 4408
Larry Mosher            SA # 453 
Johnny Mosley           SA # 144
Nick Myers              SA # 762 
Tom Myers               SA # 3.1416 
Charlie Mynhier         SA # 802
Ernest Neal             SA # 610 
Peter Nelson            SA # 5642 
Larry Newman            SA # 1956 
Brad Noble              SA # 844 
Darryl Noble            SA # 1936 
Joel Novis              SA # 115 
Mike Oates              SA # 2697 
Jim O'Hearn             SA # 770 
Brendan O'Rourke        SA # 1522
Dave Orwig              SA # 333 
Jim Overland            SA # 15 
John Page               SA # 718 
Garrett Paine           SA # 37 
Dan Pantages            SA # 10 
David Passard           SA # 237
Chris Pearson           SA # 831
Thomas Pekarna          SA # 110
Joann Pence             SA # 488
Monte Pence             SA # 482
Charles Picard          SA # 1633
Dan Picciotto           SA # 32.2
Jason Pickerill         SA # 2608
Gerald Pierce           SA # 30N/90W 
Don Plasterer           SA # 711 
James Pollard           SA # 506 
Jerry Pollard           SA # 3458 
Ian Pooley              SA # 3716 
Graeme Price            SA # 1954
Ray Prock Jr.           SA # 173 
Rick Raively            SA # 327 
George Raub             SA # 58444 
Alan Redeker            SA # 17 
Kevin Redmond           SA # 1973
Mike Reilley            SA # 0
Rob Reiter              SA # 1111 
Jerry Reshew            SA # 5411 
Bob Rich                SA # 3141 
John Richards           SA # 4041 
Geoff Ringlé            SA # 37325
James Robnett           SA # 440 
Charles Ronolder        SA # 208 
Bob Roof                SA # 6565 
David Rose              SA # 62 
Dan Rowe                SA # 13.7
Art Ruiz                SA # 48 
Jeff Runge              SA # 8550 
Greg Ruppel             SA # 1006 
Eddie Sarber            SA # 34
George Sarver           SA # 2004
Eric Schade             SA # 5649
George W. Scheil        SA # 56
Charles Scherer         SA # 769 
Ross Schlabach          SA # 2716
Andre' Schofield        SA # 7666 
Chris Scott             SA # 9 
Dale Scott              SA # 3 
Calean Scrivener        SA # 7654 
Mark Scrivener          SA # 1225 
MG Scott                SA # 707 
Fred Scuttle            SA # 362 
Patrick Seale           SA # 1935 
Kirk Shaffer            SA # 89 
David Sherwood          SA # 46201
Bob Scherzer            SA # 1969 
Bruce Shillinglaw       SA # 6218 
Jim Shutt               SA # 43 
Steve Shyvers           SA # 7
Arlon Sibert            SA # 525 
John Simon              SA # 150
Reid Simonsen           SA # 1959 
Glen Simpson            SA # 27 
Mike Simpson            SA # 12 
Cole Skiba              SA # 30 
Rob Skiba               SA # 23
Bill Smith              SA # 7478 
Debi Smith              SA # 116 
Elvin Smith             SA # 5150 
Vic Smith               SA # .08 
Richard Snyder          SA # 71
Landon Solomon          SA # 4501 
Andy Sorenson           SA # 72 
Bob Sorenson            SA # 13 
Chris Sortina           SA # 20
Charles Sparks          SA # 1943 
Chris Srch              SA # 2010
Jim Stapleton           SA # 2.71828 
Morgan Stapleton        SA # 101 
Matt Starman            SA # 4122 
Bob Starr               SA # 007 
Dan Stenger             SA # 2-6-0
Tom Stevens             SA # 60 
Steve Stockham          SA # 1975 
Bill Stojack            SA # 97 
Dave Sykes              SA # 313 
Kurt Sykes              SA # 58 
Steve S.                SA # 1888 
Hung Ta                 SA # 53
Dennis G Taylor         SA # 2332
Joel Taylor             SA # 1255 
Noel Thomas             SA # 4202 
Tim Thomas              SA # 4.75 
Duncan Thomson          SA # 52 
Pete Thornton           SA # 4472 
Ernie Tidlund           SA # 40
Philip Tifone           SA # 14 
Mark Tilden             SA # 4800
Craig Tittmann          SA # 908
Mike Toney              SA # 16 
Brian Tusin             SA # 6325 
Jeremiah Tutwiler       SA # 1941 
Don Upton               SA # 2860
Rick van Dyk            SA # 4468
Shawn Viggiano          SA # 1976 
Mike Walsh              SA # 535 
Chuck Walters           SA # 1962
Vickie-Marie Ward       SA # 103 
Phil Watson             SA # 611 
David Watters           SA # 666 
Carl Weaver             SA # 138 
Mike Wells              SA # 6024
David Wenrich           SA # 33
Dwayne Weyrich          SA # 92898
Jennifer Crock          SA # 763
Alan Whitten            SA # 63332 
Bill Wilbanks           SA # 710 
Casey Wilmunder         SA # 1218 
Mike Wilson             SA # 24 
Noel Wilson             SA # 49
Tom Wolfgang            SA # 460
Royce Woodbury          SA # 18 
Gary Woolard            SA # 41
Dave Young              SA # 147 
Keith Yundt             SA # 2695 
Brian Zarzyczny         SA # 9000
George Zimmermann       SA # 1200
Matt Zongas             SA # 159
```
*By SA #:*

```
SA # -150641  "Fr. Fred" Mills 
SA # 0        Mike Reilley 
SA # 00       Phil Benedict 
SA # .08      Vic Smith 
SA # .875     Eric Christianson 
SA # 007      Bob Starr 
SA # 0-4-0    C.W.Hall
SA # 0402     Bob Hyman
SA # 0455     Dan McGrath
SA # 08/15    Joe Buring
SA # 1        Yolanda Borges 
SA # 1+i      David K.
SA # 1.414    Pat Darby 
SA # 2        Paul Gieske 
SA # 2.71828  Jim Stapleton 
SA # 3        Dale Scott 
SA # 3.1416   Tom Myers 
SA # 4        Paul Hagglund 
SA # 4.75     Tim Thomas 
SA # 5        Jeff LaRue 
SA # 6        John Jackson 
SA # 7        Steve Shyvers 
SA # 7.25     Randy Lehrian 
SA # 8        Steve Borges 
SA # 9        Chris Scott 
SA # 10       Dan Pantages 
SA # 11       Tim Hytrek 
SA # 12       Mike Simpson 
SA # 13       Bob Sorenson 
SA # 13.7     Dan Rowe
SA # 14       Philip Tifone 
SA # 15       Jim Overland 
SA # 16       Mike Toney 
SA # 17       Alan Redeker 
SA # 18       Royce Woodbury 
SA # 19       Kevin Franklin
SA # 20       Chris Sortina 
SA # 20.3     Robb DeVries 
SA # 21       Dwight Ennis 
SA # 22       Chuck Kolinski 
SA # 23       Rob Skiba 
SA # 23.63    Ric Collins 
SA # 24       Mike Wilson 
SA # 25       Crab Fu 
SA # 26       Eric Bolton 
SA # 27       Glen Simpson 
SA # 28       Charles Cole 
SA # 30       Cole Skiba
SA # 30N/90W  Gerald Pierce
SA # 31       Bryan Del Monte
SA # 32.2     Dan Picciotto
SA # 33       David Wenrich
SA # 34       Eddie Sarber 
SA # 41       Gary Woolard 
SA # 37       Garrett Paine 
SA # 40       Ernie Tidlund
SA # 42       Royce Brademan 
SA # 43       Jim Shutt 
SA # 44       Doug Bronson 
SA # 45       Ron McGrath 
SA # 46       Tom Bowdler 
SA # 47       Towne Comee 
SA # 48       Art Ruiz 
SA # 49       Noel Wilson
SA # 50       Robert Fritch 
SA # 52       Duncan Thomson 
SA # 53       Hung Ta 
SA # 56       George W. Scheil
SA # 57       Joe Eckardt 
SA # 58       Kurt Sykes 
SA # 60       Tom Stevens 
SA # 62       David Rose
SA # 64       Chester Louis 
SA # 065      Chuck Inguanez
SA # 66       Dave Barker
SA # 68       Alva Bowyer 
SA # 69       Will Davis 
SA # 71       Richard Snyder
SA # 72       Andy Sorenson 
SA # 73       Mike Bennett 
SA # 74       Charles McMillan
SA # 75       Robert Briggs
SA # 76       Richard Kapuaala 
SA # 77       Mark Johnson 
SA # 79       Jason Kovac 
SA # 82       Margaret Gunde
SA # 85       Judy Luscher
SA # 88       Lee Bertolone
SA # 89       Kirk Shaffer 
SA # 97       Bill Stojack 
SA # 98       Andre Anderson 
SA # 99       George Frank 
SA # 100      Torry Krutzke 
SA # 101      Morgan Stapleton 
SA # 103      Vickie-Marie Parker Ward 
SA # 110      Thomas Pekarna
SA # 112      Bob Krupka 
SA # 115      Joel Novis 
SA # 116      Debi Smith 
SA # 122      Doug Matheson 
SA # 132      Johan De Groote 
SA # 134      Tom Aselin 
SA # 138      Carl Weaver
SA # 141      Jared Herrle
SA # 144      Johnny Mosley
SA # 147      Dave Young 
SA # 148      Richard Jenkins 
SA # 150      John Simon 
SA # 159      Matt Zongas 
SA # 169      Dave Hottmann 
SA # 173      Ray Prock Jr. 
SA # 208      Charles Ronolder 
SA # 212      Wesley Furman 
SA # 214.01   Peter Cont
SA # 221      Keith Hurt 
SA # 233      Mike McCormack
SA # 237      David Passard 
SA # 240      Reed Kosmal
SA # 244      Murray McPhie 
SA # 253      Bruce Harvey
SA # 2-6-0    Dan Stenger
SA # 261      Tom Daly 
SA # 268      Terry Liesegang 
SA # 269      Rich Black 
SA # 271      Rob Lenicheck 
SA # 273      Raul Barrile 
SA # 276      Peter Gregores 
SA # 2-8-2    John Dreveski
SA # 283      Jesse Karns 
SA # 286      Jim McKim 
SA # 291      Winn Erdman 
SA # 313      Dave Sykes 
SA # 327      Rick Raively 
SA # 333      Dave Orwig 
SA # 340      Ron Koehler 
SA # 346      Scott Loomer 
SA # 360      Earl Martin 
SA # 361      Skip MacEwen 
SA # 362      Fred Scuttle 
SA # 440      James Robnett 
SA # 444      Jerry Barnes 
SA # 452      Don Howard 
SA # 453      Larry Mosher
SA # 455      John Huey
SA # 460      Tom Wolfgang 
SA # 461      Jon Kling 
SA # 462      Dave Meashey 
SA # 463      John Frank
SA # 464      Bruce Gathman 
SA # 470      Doug Gilbert 
SA # 473      Rodney Edington
SA # 475      Rod Blakeman
SA # 476      Jason Arnot 
SA # 478      Joe Johnson 
SA # 479      Wilson Beckett
SA # 480      Paul Kenney
SA # 482      Monte Pence
SA # 483      Joe Hall 
SA # 484      Scott Baxter 
SA # 486      Keith Blanchard 
SA # 487      Tom Eaton
SA # 488      Joann Pence
SA # 490      Jerry Abreu 
SA # 505      James Chadbourne 
SA # 506      James Pollard
SA # 525      Arlon Sibert 
SA # 535      Mike Walsh 
SA # 610      Ernest Neal
SA # 611      Phil Watson 
SA # 614      Charles Bednarik 
SA # 666      David Watters 
SA # 673      Bruce Chandler 
SA # 702      Billy Johnson
SA # 707      MG Scott 
SA # 710      Bill Wilbanks 
SA # 711      Don Plasterer 
SA # 718      John Page
SA # 745      Richard Jacobs
SA # 753      Gary Mocko
SA # 762      Nick Myers 
SA # 763      Jennifer WhiteWolf-Crock
SA # 767      Bill Boyle 
SA # 769      Charles Scherer 
SA # 770      Jim O'Hearn 
SA # 777      Andrew Finegan 
SA # 779      Sam DiMaggio 
SA # 802      Charlie Mynhier 
SA # 823      Dan Hamer 
SA # 831      Chris Pearson 
SA # 844      Brad Noble 
SA # 908      Craig Tittmann
SA # 912      Maurice F. Head 
SA # 999      Alex Azary
SA # 1001     Bill Hendrick
SA # 1006     Greg Ruppel
SA # 1025     Bob Armstrong 
SA # 1035     Gary Luke 
SA # 1044     Doug Hill
SA # 1111     Rob Reiter
SA # 1147     Steve Featherkile
SA # 1200     George Zimmermann
SA # 1202     Howard Freeman 
SA # 1218     Casey Wilmunder 
SA # 1225     Mark Scrivener 
SA # 1255     Joel Taylor 
SA # 1285     Kent Killam 
SA # 1312     Trevor Goodman 
SA # 1313     Manfred Diel 
SA # 1361     Ryan Bednarik
SA # 1405     Matthew Goss 
SA # 1418     Benjamin Maggi 
SA # 1439     Stan Elliott
SA # 1522     Brendan O'Rourke
SA # 1616     Al (Denny) Holston
SA # 1633     Charles Picard 
SA # 1641     Don Buesing
SA # 1701     Robert Dennis
SA # 1775     Russell Janiszewski 
SA # 1776     Jason Gallaway 
SA # 1830     Jason Grimes 
SA # 1838     Harvey Campbell
SA # 1853     Robert Braid 
SA # 1876     Yves Maurice 
SA # 1884     Walt Linn 
SA # 1888     Steve S 
SA # 1907     Vance Bass
SA # 1911     Bill Freeman 
SA # 1917     Allen Bupp 
SA # 1935     Patrick Seale 
SA # 1936     Darryl Noble 
SA # 1938     Larrt Green
SA # 1941     Jeremiah Tutwiler 
SA # 1942     Roger Doty 
SA # 1943     Charles Sparks 
SA # 1945     Henner Meinhold 
SA # 1946     Wayne Colleran
SA # 1947     Dave Graley 
SA # 1950     Kt(Doc) Doolittle
SA # 1954     Graeme Price 
SA # 1955     Bernie Alsbrook
SA # 1956     Larry Newman
SA # 1957     Bob Fleming
SA # 1958     Art Gibson
SA # 1959     Reid Simonsen 
SA # 1960     Craig Griffin 
SA # 1961     Tom Herbert
SA # 1962     Chuck Walters 
SA # 1966     Scott Baldridge
SA # 1969     Bob Scherzer 
SA # 1973     Kevin Redmond
SA # 1975     Steve Stockham
SA # 1976     Shawn Viggiano
SA # 1993     Alec Escolme
SA # 1997     Jeff Cairns 
SA # 2004     George Sarver 
SA # 2006     Marc Gast
SA # 2010     Chris Srch 
SA # 2089     Scot Lawrence 
SA # 2112     Barry Cott 
SA # 2171     Bill Butcher 
SA # 2173     Larry Herget
SA # 2319     Jeremiah Gordon
SA # 2332     Dennis G Taylor
SA # 2424     Larry Bixler
SA # 2472     Clint Baker 
SA # 2510     RJ DeBerg 
SA # 2608     Jason Pickerill
SA # 2695     Keith Yundt 
SA # 2697     Mike Oates
SA # 2709     Myron Claridge
SA # 2716     Ross Schlabach 
SA # 2860     Don Upton 
SA # 3028     Bill Megill 
SA # 3141     Bob Rich
SA # 3189     Bert Kluitenberg 
SA # 3212     Harlan Chinn 
SA # 3397     Pete Harjung 
SA # 3440     Neil Hay 
SA # 3458     Jerry Pollard 
SA # 3716     Ian Pooley
SA # 3750     Brittany Grimm 
SA # 3900     Ben Bailey
SA # 3985     Anthony Duarte 
SA # 4001     John Corradini 
SA # 4030     Jim Bruneau 
SA # 4041     John Richards 
SA # 4122     Matt Starman 
SA # 4202     Noel Thomas 
SA # 4274     Matt Abreu 
SA # 4294     George Crabb 
SA # 4403     Ed Hulshizer 
SA # 4408     Dan Moore 
SA # 4449     Gary Armitstead 
SA # 4450     Howard Maculsay 
SA # 4468     Rick van Dyk
SA # 4472     Pete Thornton 
SA # 4498     Rod Franklin
SA # 4664     Mike Mcleod 
SA # 4501     Landon Solomon 
SA # 4702     Sal Martocci 
SA # 4800     Mark Tilden
SA # 4960     Rob Gay
SA # 5038     Neil Knopf 
SA # 5150     Elvin Smith 
SA # 5411     Jerry Reshew
SA # 5444     Colin Campbell 
SA # 5445     Will Lindley 
SA # 5536     Luc Demarteau 
SA # 5629     Noel Crawford 
SA # 5642     Peter Nelson
SA # 5649     Eric Schade
SA # 5901     Reg Kearns
SA # 6024     Mike Wells
SA # 6039     Jim Coplan 
SA # 6040     Nico Alsemgeest
SA # 6060     Ron Adams 
SA # 6218     Bruce Shillinglaw 
SA # 6229     David Hamilton 
SA # 6325     Brian Tusin 
SA # 6471     Douglas Adkins 
SA # 6565     Bob Roof 
SA # 6648     Clive Elesmore 
SA # 7002     Tom Lapointe 
SA # 7470     Matt D'Arco 
SA # 7478     Bill Smith
SA # 7654     Calean Scrivener 
SA # 7666     Andre' Schofield 
SA # 7903     Justin Lian
SA # 8411     Jerry Bohlander
SA # 8444     Brent Christensen 
SA # 8550     Jeff Runge
SA # 9000     Brian Zarzyczny
SA # 9465     Jim Bowers
SA # 9631     Jerry McColgan 
SA # 9905     Helen Glazier Megill
SA # 37325    Geoff Ringlé 
SA # 37469    Charles McCullough 
SA # 46301    David Sherwood
SA # 51340    John Flynn 
SA # 58444    George Raub
SA # 63332    Alan Whitten 
SA # 92898    Dwayne Weyrich 
SA # 244049   Mark Kimball
```


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you add a list that is sequential by # too? Finding an open number could be challenging.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Uhhhhh.... look at the second half of the list Mikey. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,


OK, I've held off on registering an SA#, but if I wait too long the one I want will be gone.


I'd like to claim #346 (in honor of the recently restored and operating C-19 at the Colorado Railroad Museum).


Thanks.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You be there Scott!!  Welcome aboard!


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

OK me too. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif My name is Robb DeVries and I am a steamalholic.   Could you give me #20.3


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Dwight 

I have been trying to devine a suitable number for Dr Rivet so I can join with my associates Jon Kling and Scott Loomer. The approximate value of "e" seems reasonable. 
I request SA# 2.71828. Seems a valid choice for a "once was" mathematician. Also, it is unlikely to conflict with a number desired by any other "Steamaholic". 

Jim Stapleton


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to SA Jim! You're right... no one else has that number. hehehe


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*Step right up folks!!! 

**Be the 200th member to join Steamaholics and get a free laminated badge made by yours truly, and mailed directly to you at the address you specify, complete with clip and suitable for wearing to steamups the world over!!*


*Don't let this AMAZING OPPORTUNITY pass you by!!  Be the first on your block to have your very own custom made **Steamaholics Badge!!

How much would YOU pay?? Well don't answer yet, because you ALSO get exclusive bragging rights of being the Official Two-Hundredth Member to join Steamaholics!!  Be the envy of your friends!!  Be the topic of conversation at Steamups from coast to coast!

And all for ABSOLUTELY FREE!!!  Don't wait... call the 800 number right away!!!  This opportunity won't last!!

*Offer void where prohibited by law. Side effects can include burned fingers, seared sinuses and nasal membranes from methylated spirits, envy-induced nausea from gazing upon other's locomotives, obsession with the next live steam acquisition, a strange twinkle in the eyes, laughter, feelings of satisfaction, and wallet depletion.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Ok I waited long enough how about getting me on board as a SA.  Like number 2510 Thanks RJ DeBerg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*We have a WINNER!!!*


*Congrats RJ on becoming the 200th Steamaholics member!  Pop me a message with your address and I'll make your badge up and send it off.* /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations RJ!


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dwight,

  I would like #28 if no one's taken it.

  Thanks, Chuck


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dwight, 
 If it's still open I would like # 8550  it was the first Aster engine I built from a kit/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif
 Thanks,
Jeff Runge


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like #28 if no one's taken it. 
Thanks, Chuck
Done. 
If it's still open I would like # 8550 it was the first Aster engine I built from a kit 
Thanks, 
Jeff Runge
Also done. 


Welcome to SA gents!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary I've never won anything before so this has got to be a first.  maybe my luck has changed.  Beter late than never.  Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there a prize for 201? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hay  got my badge today.  Thanks Dwight it sure looks good.  Later RJD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, now that we're seemingly back to normal, I've added *Larry Newman SA# 1956* and *Pete Gregoras SA # 276* based upon recent requests in the old forum.  Welcome aboard Gents!  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## jimohearn (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi ! 

I would like SA #770 if its still free.

Jim O'Hearn


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 

Might want to make this a sticky.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ryan. It used to BE a sticky. It must have lost that status during the restore.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Jim. SA # 770 is all yours.


----------



## casey wilmunder (Jan 2, 2008)

dwight could i be member sa# 1218 if still open


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By casey wilmunder on 02/11/2008 8:57 PM
dwight could i be member sa# 1218 if still open

Done.  Welcome aboard Casey!


----------



## willp (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Dwight, 

So it's time for them who've been at the end of the line ! 

I'll claim #69 if it's available. Can read it when my badge is upside down, right ? 

Enjoyed talking with you a Diamondhead; decided to install enough RAM to allow more MLS participation; it worked ! 

will davis


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Will - glad to see ya here. When I saw your post, I figured #69 would be long gone, but you're in luck. It now belongs to you.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, 

When you have a moment, would you switch my membership number to 4468. I've decided to focus on an OO elevated railroad, and felt the Mallard's road number was more fitting. Besides, then I can return the S2 number of 3584 to someone who is finally gonna have there Dream Locomotive. 

Thanks, 

Kent 

btw, your #21 is coming along wonderfully


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

When you have a moment, would you switch my membership number to 4468.
Done.


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Ennis,
Could you please add me as steamaholic #19 please. Thanks.
Regards,
Kevin F.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

What's your last name Keith? Is it Keith Frank?


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm sorry about that, my name is Kevin Franklin. I am recent convert (about 1.5 years) to live steam.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

And I apologize for getting your name wrong. Don't know how I read "Keith" wen you clearly said "Kevin." Must be getting dyslexic in my old age. hehehe 

At any rate, welcome aboard Kevin!! SA # 19 now belongs to you.


----------



## Walt_Linn (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Dwight,

Would you put me down for #1884 if it's still available.

Cheers,
Walt Linn


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Walt_Linn on 02/27/2008 10:31 PM
Hi Dwight,

Would you put me down for #1884 if it's still available.

Cheers,
Walt Linn


Done!!!  Welcome aboard Walt!!!


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like membership number 147. Dave Young, AKA Dave -- Use Coal, of Santa Fe, Texas


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like membership number 147.
Welcome to SA Dave!


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Dwight, 

Looks like I've waited long enough. Is 233 still open? 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, #233 was open Mike, and I've assigned it to you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

I can no longer resist the inner desire of wanting to boil water. Must boil water.........must boil water..........must boil water.......


Walter Warfield SA#1876

Here is a picture of my first live steamer I am constructing from scratch. I am having someone more experianced than me give me guidance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok, for some reason I cant post pictures. Dunno why


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Alexander on 03/06/2008 8:50 AM
Ok, for some reason I cant post pictures. Dunno why


I fixed the photos in your previous post.  Images in the new forum are posted somewhat differently than in the past.  See *Q3* in *this FAQ**.*  BTW, this FAQ can be found via the *Main Menu* at the top of the page... *Resources|FAQ*.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dwight....I think this thread doesn't like you! It keeps un-stickying itself!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

{sigh}  Thanks Ryan. 







 







  A pattern is starting to emerge which may help me get to the bottom of this.


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Dwight, 
If no one has #1.414 yet, I'll take it. 
Thanks, 
Pat


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Pat! SA # 1.414 is all yours.


----------



## linuxhost (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Dwight, 

Beings that I have a problem properly pronouncing the number FOUR, I just can't pass up asking if I can be Steamaholic #44. 

Thanks 
Doug Bronson


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You got it Doug. Welcome to SA!


----------



## Garry Paine (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dwight, 

If it is still available, I'd like #37. 

Thanks, Garrett


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Garry - nice to see your type. SA #37 is all yours.  Hope to see you in Ontario in June!


----------



## Joe Hall (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Dwight, 

May I have #483? 

Joe Hall


----------



## NHSTEAMER (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 
My wife as asked that since she attends all steam meets with me and would like a shirt of her own she requests for 
Helen Glazier Megill 
SA# 9905


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, welcome to SA! You're #483. 

Bill, your wife is #9905. Welcome to her as well.  

This is the first time I've had to edit the list since te Rich Text Editor was disabled, and it got totally screwed up!!! I had to go through it line by line - all 436 of them - to get it straightened out again. Just so you guys don't feel alone. hehehe


----------



## Joe Hall (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, Dwight. 
Joe


----------



## BradN (May 5, 2008)

Dwight, 
If I could, if I might, I'd like to have SA# 844 tonight. 
All the best, 
Brad Noble


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You got it Brad. Welcome aboard!


----------



## John R (May 17, 2008)

Good Morning, 
Can I get my old Number which is "4041" which I 
lost along with my Membership in your reshuffle 
some little time back??. 

Thank You, 
John R.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You're already on the list as SA #4041 John.


----------



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

Hi Dwight, 

Is SA# 1941 taken? 

Thanks 

JT 
_________ 
Jeremiah Tutwiler 
Michigan City, Indiana


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi JT. Welsome to SA!! #1941 is all yours. 

Sorry about the delay - was out of town.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Eric. You're officially SA #26.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

how about 001 ? Bill Hendrick


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

1 and its derivatives is already taken Bill. Sorry.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

001 would be a higher rated killer than 007

Bill Hendrick


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

how about 1001 Bill Hendrick


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

SA # 1001 is all yours Bill.


----------



## Jennifer NKP (Nov 27, 2008)

763 Jennifer "Nickel Plate" WhiteWolf-Crock


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to SA Jennifer!


----------



## B.A. (Jan 13, 2008)

If 1955 is still free I would be proud to have it. Bernie Alsbrook


----------



## George Zimmermann (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Dwight,

I would like to join the Steamaholics and use #1200 if no one else is using it.

Thanks

George


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome George! You're now SA # 1200.  

Are you a Bay Area guy? Your name sounds familiar.


----------



## B.A. (Jan 13, 2008)

Wondering if I was just overlooked or if I have been shunned by a bunch of steamaholics.............. 
I would really like to be #1955 thanks. 
Bernie Alsbrook


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Profound apologies Bernie. I must have missed your previous post. 

You've been added to the list as SA # 1955. Welcome aboard!


----------



## B.A. (Jan 13, 2008)

Quite alright, thank you sir. 

Bernie


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi I would llike 13.7 
Dan Rowe


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to SA Dan. You'ew SA # 13.7.


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

George W. Scheil would like to be number 56 and Margaret Gunde would like number 82.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You got it George! Welcome aboard to Margaret and you.


----------



## dgtaylor (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi all, I like SA# 2332 

 Dennis G Taylor


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to SA Dennis! You're now SA # 2332.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight
How many members of the steamaholics are there?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

233!







See top of the membership list (first post in this thread) at any time for the current number.


----------



## KYYADA (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello: 

Could I get #144 if it is not taken. 

Thanks, 
Johnny Mosley


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to SA Johnny. SA # 144 is all yours.


----------



## benbailey50 (Feb 15, 2009)

Good Morning.

I would like to claim # 3900 if it is still available.

Many thanks.

Ben.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Ben! You're added to the list as SA #3900.


----------



## macbookman13 (Jan 22, 2008)

I WOULD LIKE 4800 IF IT IS AVAILABLE
THANK YOU, MARK TILDEN


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Mark. You're SA # 4800.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dwight, The Steamaholics are unstuck again! 

redbeard AKA Larry Newman SA # 1956


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Dammit!!! Thanks Larry!


----------



## mancosbob (Jan 5, 2009)

Gee, guess I had better read more than just the modeling threads around here! I do not suppose that 455 is still available...my life is a lot like that loco's, and now I am limping along in my post wreck configuration... besides, in my post 1952 RGS world, 455 lives!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight 

Are there badges that go with this? 

SA #.08









NEVERMIND, I found it...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to SA John. You're SA # 455.


----------



## mancosbob (Jan 5, 2009)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 03/03/2009 7:18 AM
Welcome to SA John. You're SA # 455. " align="absmiddle" border="0" />

Thanks...


----------



## JRod (Feb 24, 2009)

Gentlemen, Requesting #141 if no one has beaten me to it! 

Jared


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Got a last name Jared?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Could I have #6 or #76 or #3 or #64? The numbers are listed in order of preference, so what ever number matches first


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

#76 was still available Richard, so it's yours.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool! Now I'm going to have to start that Connie bash sooner than anticipated.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I'm going to have to start that Connie bash sooner than anticipated.
Sparkies don't count.


----------



## craig0127 (May 20, 2008)

could i have (908) if it's still available


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The first half of the membership list (page 1 of this thread) is alphabetical by last name... for that reason, I need a first and last name is anyone wants an SA #.


----------



## craig0127 (May 20, 2008)

sorry, 
I was so excited i did'nt read the whole thing. 

It's Craig Tittmann 

#908


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Craig. SA #908 is all yours.


----------



## beyond.logic (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello Steamaholics ..... I am very much a neophite but .... you can see my Ruby on YouTube "Rob's Ruby" .... and I'm a steamaholic! I have negotiated the real estate for phase 1 with the board of directors and plan to start construction this Spring (have to wait until the snow melts and the ground thaws). I'd like membership number 1853.


----------



## beyond.logic (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh, and my name is Robert Braid


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You got it Robert. Welcome to SA!!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I just got a Ruby and have been pestering everyone with newbie questions. I just ordered servos and a transmitter to RC it. I put a road pilot on the front. Tonight I'm going to modify the safety valve. I guess you have to add me: Mike O'Malley


----------



## JRod (Feb 24, 2009)

sorry about that Dwight, jared herrle


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By beyond.logic on 03/25/2009 7:23 AM
Hello Steamaholics ..... I am very much a neophite but .... you can see my Ruby on YouTube "Rob's Ruby" .... and I'm a steamaholic! I have negotiated the real estate for phase 1 with the board of directors and plan to start construction this Spring (have to wait until the snow melts and the ground thaws). I'd like membership number 1853.











HELLO Robert.... 

From Edmonton yes???? 

Not often I meet a large scale person up here. I'm electric DCS and not a steamer yet. Still wetting my outdoor wings. 

Are you aware of the Show in Calgary on the 18'th/19'th, 60,000 square feet of trains and would you know when the Edmonton show is on? 

GG
St Albert


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

sorry about that Dwight, jared herrle
Welcome to SA Jared. #141 it is.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi, my name is Jim McKim and I'm a Steamaholic. There! I've admitted it. In public, no less. Well, yeah, sure, probably nobody but other steamaholics are going to read this, but it's still kinda sorta public. Anyway, I'd like number 286. 

Proud new owner of a pre-owned Accucraft Mich-Cal #2 2-cylinder Shay. Woo-hoo!!!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Jim!  
There! I've admitted it. In public, no less.
See? That wasn't so painful, was it?


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Not painful at all, except to my wallet! Finding a pre-owned one helped there. My wife just sort of rolled her eyes. I didn't reminder her about her $2k+ sewing machine.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By RimfireJim on 04/08/2009 1:56 PM
Not painful at all, except to my wallet! Finding a pre-owned one helped there. My wife just sort of rolled her eyes. I didn't reminder her about her $2k+ sewing machine.












lol

Cost me 3K for a quilting machine for my wife to prevent her from rolling her eyes with my train expenses...









gg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RimfireJim on 04/08/2009 1:56 PM
I didn't reminder her about her $2k+ sewing machine.










Probably a very good idea!!!!!!







Just goes to prove that Steamaholics members not only have impeccable taste, but are also highly intelligent!!


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight....time to re-sticky this again!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Dammit! Thanks Ryan!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GG on 04/08/2009 2:09 PM
Posted By RimfireJim on 04/08/2009 1:56 PM
Not painful at all, except to my wallet! Finding a pre-owned one helped there. My wife just sort of rolled her eyes. I didn't reminder her about her $2k+ sewing machine.












lol

Cost me 3K for a quilting machine for my wife to prevent her from rolling her eyes with my train expenses...









gg 




Just glad the wife, who is a quilter, does not read MLS....one less engine!


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

lol


----------



## dmk092 (Jan 5, 2008)

Im a longtime forum member, and I think its time I faced my addiction. Id rather not give out a full name as Im kind of wary of web crawlers, so would David K suffice? As to number...while all of the good real numbers are taken, there seems to be plenty of room on the complex plane. Is 1+i available?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

David K. will work. Welcome aboard David.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I notice that SA numbers 13.7 and 20.3 are taken, but not 29 or 32. Does that make us a predominately narrow gauge crowd?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Good question. I see plenty of posts about Asters, and there are some AC-11-12s and S-12s out there though, all 1:32. Until just recently, the only 1:29 live steam loco I know about was the Aristo-Craft Mike. With Accucraft entering the 1:29 market, I'm sure representation of that scale in live steam can only grow. 

Me, I'm a narrow gauger, first, last, and always (and California narrow gauge to boot - hehehe).


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 04/26/2009 6:54 PM
Good question. I see plenty of posts about Asters, and there are some AC-11-12s and S-12s out there though, all 1:32. Until just recently, the only 1:29 live steam loco I know about was the Aristo-Craft Mike. With Accucraft entering the 1:29 market, I'm sure representation of that scale in live steam can only grow. 

Me, I'm a narrow gauger, first, last, and always (and California narrow gauge to boot - hehehe).

Dave Hottman told me once that the Aster crowd uses Grey Poupon mustard on their hot dogs and the rest of us use French's. So they are probably not "Steam-o-holic" enough yet. They will come around. I guess it's only a matter of time before 29 and 32 get taken.

I am with you, the heart and soul of steam is narrow gauge. Some of those California lines crossed into Nevada.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of those California lines crossed into Nevada.
So might this Californian and his wife in a few years if all goes well.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 03/30/2009 4:06 PM
Well I just got a Ruby and have been pestering everyone with newbie questions. I just ordered servos and a transmitter to RC it. I put a road pilot on the front. Tonight I'm going to modify the safety valve. I guess you have to add me: Mike O'Malley


Sorry Mike - I missed this before. You need to check the list on page 1 of this thread and select a number that isn't already taken.  It started out with favorite locomotive numbers, etc. but now we have pi, complex numbers, negative numbers, the square root of two, etc. so it's pretty much an open field. hehehe


----------



## thqt07 (Aug 31, 2008)

After watching this clip


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enBL1yAgk84


You'd better sign me up for 6024 if it's not taken already... 


Thanks, Mike


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

After watching this clip 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enBL1yAgk84 


You'd better sign me up for 6024 if it's not taken already... 


Thanks, Mike 
Got a last name Mike?


----------



## thqt07 (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry Dwight,


Yes I have ; Mike Wells.


Regards


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to SA Mike!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight: If this keeps growing like it is forget about having any sparkies threads. HeHe. Later RJD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight: If this keeps growing like it is forget about having any sparkies threads. HeHe. Later RJD


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

"Dave Hottman told me once that the Aster crowd uses Grey Poupon mustard on their hot dogs and the rest of us use French's. So they are probably not "Steam-o-holic" enough yet. They will come around. I guess it's only a matter of time before 29 and 32 get taken." 

HMMMMMM this explains a lot! I use ketchup on MY hot dogs! 

Larry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Being an Aster owner (only twice over) I feel compelled to respond.

Obviously some wag will now make a power play to prove me wrong, but I think those two numbers have certain connotations that will keep them from being associated with a single individual...

29 is just too wrong

and

32 is just too pure.



And I have a slice of American Cheese on my hot dog.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And then there is the Chile







dog.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

This all must relate to some deep and profound Aster lore of which I'm unaware, being as I am, one of the humble Great Unwashed! hehehe


----------



## 2footdrive (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi is #32.2 taken yet? 

Dan Picciotto


----------



## silverado (May 15, 2009)

Please put me down for #1439. Name is Stan Elliott and I'm a Steamaholic.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan and Stan (hey... that rhymes  ) - welcome to SA! Dan, your SA #32.2, and Stan, you're SA #1439


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

"Grey Poupon mustard on their hot dogs " 

Hot dogs?!? Excuse me: How about Noel Chicken a la Paris? Or Dijon Baked Salmon with Mousse Topping?


----------



## gearedsoft (Jun 20, 2009)

I am reading this forum for a time now and yesterday joined the forum. I want to join the steamaholics as my first post. I live in Holland. My steamers range from 1:19 through 1:32.

Started with accucraft for starters (shays) and got the aster shay's also.

For the number I would like the 6040.


Greetings Nico.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS Nico, and welcome to SA! You are now the proud owner of SA # 6040.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 05/15/2009 4:46 PM
Being an Aster owner (only twice over) I feel compelled to respond.

Obviously some wag will now make a power play to prove me wrong, but I think those two numbers have certain connotations that will keep them from being associated with a single individual...

29 is just too wrong

and

32 is just too pure.



And I have a slice of American Cheese on my hot dog.




I don't know where they came up with 29 either, it's just not right. As an Aster guy 32 is a natural fit. 30.5 should be too (10mm = 1 inch).

Me, I do cheeseburgers. With French's mustard


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

I think there I goof up


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

I would like 745 
Richard Jacobs


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

If it is still available, I would like 0402 (after my favorite RGS caboose). 

Bob Hyman


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi 
If its OK, I'd like to claim SA# 6039. 
Thanks 
Dr. J (aka Jim Coplan)


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to SA gents. You've each been given the number you requested.


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks, and happy to be here. 
Jim Coplan


----------



## wilbeck (Dec 10, 2008)

OK, I'll sign up. May I please have #473? Thanks. 

Wilson Beckett


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to SA Will. #473 it is.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

All right I am Steamaholic, I got to go boil some water!!!


----------



## wilbeck (Dec 10, 2008)

I mis-typed the number I would like. Would you please change my number to 479? Thanks a lot. 

Wilson Beckett


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

IS number 3750 available.

Thanks, Brittany Grimm


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I mis-typed the number I would like. Would you please change my number to 479? Thanks a lot. 


Wilson Beckett Done.
IS number 3750 available.

Thanks, Brittany GrimmNot anymore... it's yours now.


----------



## johnsteam (Feb 16, 2008)

I am requesting # 2-8-2 
Thanks 
John Dreveski 
Manitoba, Canada


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Greetings Dwight. 

Please assign No. 5445, a favorite NYC Hudson. 

Thanks, 

Will Lindley 
Livonia, MI 
[email protected]


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Will. You are now the proud owner of SA # 5445! Welcome aboard!


----------



## AzRob (Sep 14, 2009)

Can I, Rob Gay, get number 4960?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Can I, Rob Gay, get number 4960?You sure can Rob. Welcome aboard!


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I would like #71. I think it is still available. 
Richard Snyder


----------



## D&RGW 461 (Jun 4, 2009)

Dwight, I am proud to say YES !!! I AM A STEAMAHOLIC !!! Can I have # 20 if it is not yet taken ? CHRIS SORTINA


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Chris. You're SA #20!


----------



## D&RGW 461 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Dwight !!! See ya in DIAMONDHEAD !!!


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Dwight, 
Can you confirm that I can be steamaholic # 71? 
thanks, Richard


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you confirm that I can be steamaholic # 71?You are indeed Richard. The first post in this thread contains the list of all Steamaholics and their numbers. The first half of the list is alphabetical by last name. The second half is the same list, but sorted by ascending SA number. Anyone can easily check their status or see at a glance which numbers are already taken.


----------



## Grimm (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Dwight,

Can I have number 1830? Jason Grimes Thanks, although I feel strange because I don't yet have a live steam locomotive.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

welcome to the brotherhood. Wannna borrow a ruby to gt your fingers wet? PM me, however keep in mind most live steamers know the Ruby is a gateway drug.


----------



## ScottB (Jan 8, 2010)

I am a Steamaholic as well, Sign me up with number 1966 if still available. Thanks! Scott Baldridge


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Would love to be 3985 if it's not taken! 
- Anthony Duarte


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Scott and Anthony! You both have the numbers you requested.


----------



## erneal4961 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello There: I'm a huge steam-o-holic and I'd like to have #610 in honor of the great Texas and Pacific 2-10-4 #610 that helped pull the Freedom Train across Texas in 1976 and was later involved in fan trips on the Southern. 

Thanks! 
Ernest Neal 
Tulsa, OK


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Ernest! SA #610 it is. Always happy to have another Steamaholic around here.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

This boiling water thingy has got me. Dwight please give me #473 
Thanks 
Rodney Edington


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You were already assigned that number Rodney.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Greetings,

MY name is Andre Anderson and I am a Steamaholic














Well I truly got bit (burnt) by the Seamaholic bug this last weekend at Stavers 2010 Spring steam up.

My first choice of nuber would be SPC #3, as that is the first locomotive that I have bought, if that is not possiable than #98 for the Morning Daylight.

Andre Anderson
[email protected]


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Andre! Unfortunately your first choice, SA #3, is already taken. However, #98 was available, so I assigned you that number. SPC #3 is a terrific loco btw.


----------



## Dutch-Burt (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello fellow steamers,

My name is Bert Kluitenberg and i would like to join the SA club with number 3189, which stands for the Santa FE Mikado by AristoCraft.
I'll have a badge when visiting you in the near future.

Regards,

Bert aka Dutch-Burt


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to SA Bert. You've been added to the list as SA #3189.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 10, 2010)

Greetings. This is my first post and my request to be added to the list since I officially became the owner of a new Ruby kit a couple of weeks ago.

I'm humbly reqiest #92898.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Got a last name Dwayne? The first part of the list is alphabetical by last/first name.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry 'bout that Dwight. Last name is Weyrich.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay Dwayne, you're all set. Welcome to SA!


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Dwight!


----------



## prairieman (Jun 29, 2010)

Please add Alva Bowyer as Steamaholic member # 68


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Please add Alva Bowyer as Steamaholic member # 68Done. Welcome to SA Alva.


----------



## jettypro (Oct 31, 2008)

Please sign me up and assign me #75 
Thanks, Robert Briggs


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Robert!


----------



## bertiejo (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Dwight: My name is Lee Bertolone and I would like #88. thanks


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Done. Welcome to Steamaholics Lee!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dwight: Well, another year has gone by and (unless I missed it) #29 is still not taken. Every other possible combination of gauge/scale numbers are long long gone.

Have a safe trip to NSS

Bob


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, #29 is still open. You should try and attend the NSS one of thee years Bob. I'm sure you and your son would have a ball!!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dwight...? I know I'm going to get burnt fingers so is NBR# 49 used up yet?


----------



## bertiejo (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks Dwight, Lee


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay Noel... you are SA #49. Welcome aboard!


BTW, you new Steamaholics may not know that there's a Steamaholics Badge available for download in the first post of this thread. It's an MS Word Document - download it, edit the name and the SA #, and print it on photo paper. Cut it out, buy a little badge holder from Kinkos or someplace, and you're in business.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Glade to see so many new folks signing up. Great. Ha as Dwight mentioned you can make a bage but I got lucky couple of years ago and won a free bade from Dwight for becoming the 200th member







. Where are we at now Dwight. Maybe run another contest. It sure is nice to be able to meet up with some of the folks at the various shows. Later RJD


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tks. for the Nbr. Dwight. Now have badge made up & now ready for burnt fingers.. laf. 
Better yet, I think will stand back and watch the pro's for a bit. Maybe a long bit........ SAFETY FIRST .







.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Did ya burn em on that cake blowin out all dose candles?????? Hah LOL Regal


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Have to wait until the 17th Regal.. I may have to stand wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy back for that.. laf. SAFTEY FIRST.. LOL Then start second childhood.


----------



## Steam Paul 1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh yes, please sign me up too, Paul Kenney, requesting number 480. I am definately a Steamaholic!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to SA Paul. #480 is all yours.


----------



## dstenger (Mar 31, 2008)

I'd like to register 2-6-0 on the Steamaholics Membership List

Dan Stenger


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

2-6-0Hmmmmm... where would that go in the numerical list?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Right after 2-4-4 and before 2-6-2.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, I just had to look and see what I did before. These numbers started out as whole numbers resembling engine (locomotive) numbers. Then someone wanted a negative (integer) number, followed by fractional (real) numbers, transcendental numbers and imaginary numbers. At least Whyte wheel arrangements still resemble locomotives. hehehe


You're all set Dan.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,

Looks like SA# 114 is available. Sign me up, pleez!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, guess I should register for a number--please give me 1938. Thanks. 

Larry 

PS--OK, the weekend steaming is over and you should be back to work now. So, please wipe that smile off your face!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary and Larry - you guys are all set.


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi, Dwight, 

Could I have SA # 2709, if it is still free, please. 

Myron Claridge 
West Port & Yukon


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You sure can Myron. Welcome to SA!


----------



## rookie (Aug 30, 2010)

Dwight - 

Could we please join the SA group using #482 for Monte Pence and #488 for Joann Pence. We both have our first live steamers as of this year and are HOOKED. 
Just became a member of MLS yesterday alltough have been reading the fourms with much interest for the past several months. 

Thx's 
Monte


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Hiya Monte! Welcome to Both Steamaholics and to MLS! Also glad to hear you're both hooked on boiling water! That's what being a Steamaholic is all about! hehehe


If we get 21 more members, we'll hit *300!!!*


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, I'd like to trade in my number for 1285 please


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight,

It's time I joined the masses and admitted my addiction. It appears that no one from Michigan has taken #464 and if this is true then I would like to do so.

Thanks, Bruce Gathman


----------



## 1111 (Oct 20, 2008)

Rob Reiter
1111


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Dwight, I've had an Aristo 0-4-0 live steamer for a week now. If 1969 is available I would like it. 
Thanks, Bob Scherzer


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn... I could have sworn I already replied to the last three posts, but I don't see what I posted. Anyway...


Kent - you're now SA #1285.


Bruce - you are SA #464. Welcome aboard and it's about time!











Rob - you're SA #1111. Welcome!


Bob - you are SA #1969. Also welcome!!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all you do Dwight


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the support Kent.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

HI Dwight, 

I'd Like to apply for number 7.25 if it's available. I recently Joined MLS and can't get enough. I been closely following your 4-4-0 build. It has really turned out nice. I Recently purchased a Ruby and will have it running under the Christmas tree this year. I'm finishing a garage addition to house my mill and lathe and intend to endeavor into 1.5" scale in the future. It is for these reasons I am asking to be considered for SA # 7.25. 

Thanks, 
Randy Lehrian 
Pittsburgh PA


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You got it Randy. Welcome aboard! Good luck on the garage extension. I'm in severe need of more space myself. Each additional machine I acquire has a footprint and available space remaining goes down correspondingly. Actually, a garage extension just might work for me... if I can get the wife to buy in.


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

FedEx tracking says my Ruby kit has been delivered! I'd like #460 if it is still open.


----------



## Chuck Walters (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Guys! Happy Holidays!

Chuck Walters SA# 1962


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

#460 is all yours Tom. Welcome aboard.










Chuck - the same right back atcha!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chuck Walters on 19 Dec 2010 03:09 PM 
Hi Guys! Happy Holidays!

Chuck Walters SA# 1962


Welcome to the membership, good to hear from you!


----------



## Chuck Walters (Dec 27, 2007)

Glad to be back into the hobby! Expect to get much, much more active this year. Life is all good now and the steam oil is calling me. May even design a new raised layout for my yard. Miss the get-togethers with my steam buddies!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck glade to hear your back. Always good to hear of returns to the LS. Later RJD


----------



## Muzza (Oct 30, 2010)

May I have # 244 for the Forney I hope to have gently running around my backyard before too much longer. 

Regards 

Murray McPhie.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

SA #244 is all yours Murray. Welcome aboard and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Muzza (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you Sir!

I have enjoyed M.L.S. very much, and look forward to getting my own live steam railroad built on my back yard.

Best wishes

Murray


----------



## dampfmaschinenjoe1967 (Dec 21, 2010)

Would you mind to put me in under No. 08/15 ?? 

cheers Joe Buring


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You're all set Joe.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 

I'm not trying to start a rumor, so perhaps you can help clear this up for us. Is it true that if an MLS member gets their SA# tattoo'd they're upgraded to first class for life? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

First I've heard of it Kent. (only the fact that this is a family site keeps me from saying what first popped into my mind







).


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 02 Jan 2011 09:56 PM 
Dwight, 

I'm not trying to start a rumor, so perhaps you can help clear this up for us. Is it true that if an MLS member gets their SA# tattoo'd they're upgraded to first class for life? Thanks in advance. 

That'll be the day I take a 15 pound sledge hammer to my two Aster Mikes.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dwight! 
Can you add me as #1997 please? That was the year the Rockwall Canyon began! 
Thanks, 
Jeff Cairns


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Done. Welcome aboard Jeff!


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I would like #31 if still available. 

Bryan Del Monte


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You got it Bryan. Welcome to SA!


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Good evening Mr. Ennis,
may i have the Nr. 214.01? Thank you and greetings from Austria
derPeter


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I need a full name derPeter.


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Good evening Mr. Ennis, 
sorry for fault, my name is Peter Cont, age 64, living in Kottingbrunn/Austria, modeling in 1:32, elevated garden layout + small cellar layout + club 
layout in a hall together with friends 
greetings from Peter


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Hiya Peter! Welcome to SA!


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Many thanks Mr. Ennis!!!

Why this Nr.? Is a big steam loco from BBÖ, built 1929-36, see pic


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

..and here i try the smaller version



greetings from derPeter


----------



## jsflynn (Jan 5, 2008)

May I have number 51340 if available?

Thanks,
John Flynn
Westminster, MD 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You got it John. Welcome to SA!!


----------



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

Chris Srch 2010


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

Bill Freeman requesting #1911.

Thanks!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Confirming... 

Chris Srch as SA #2010 
Bill Freeman as SA #1911 

Welcome aboard gents.


----------



## Fox Island Railway (Mar 8, 2010)

Eddie P. Sarber requesting #34

Thanks!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Confirmed Eddie - #34 it is. Welcome.


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

I will take number 1418, which is a combination of my two favorite steam locomotives: Arcade and Attica #14 (4-6-0, out of service) and Arcade and Attica Railroad #18 (2-8-0, currently in service) located in Western New York. Since I am a part-owner of the railroad I suppose that makes them partially mine! Regardless, I model in N scale, HO scale, am building a Gauge 1 live steam locomotive based off of Peter Jones' "DACRE" design and a Gene Allen Mogul in 1/8 scale.

Full Name: Benjamin Maggi


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You got it Ben. Welcome aboard!










All we need is 5 more new members and we'll hit 300!!


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I would enjoy being a member if possible. I'll take any number available but I have built a model from scratch of WW&F#*9* formerly KC#4, formerly SR&RL#6 originally Sandy River #5. .... *5649* 
http://www.shearwater-boats.com/numbernine.jpg hopefully you see a photo here if i did it right.








She is scratch built using Roundhouse cylinders and boiler fittings.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Eric, 

Look at the table in the first post of this thread. All taken numbers appear there (the 1st half of the table is alphabetical by name and the 2nd half by SA number). Pick one that isn't taken and post what you chose. I also need a first and last name for the list.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Dwight-- 

Looks like #9 is Chris Scott...5649 seems not to be taken 
My full name is Eric Schade. I am in Phippsburg Maine


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to SA Eric - SA #5649 belongs to you.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Dwight! 

Here is a link to my video of the finished model of number 5,6,4,9 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY-mEZAzCrI


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks GREAT Eric!! You should post this video in a new thread in the Live Steam forum if you haven't already. Many don't check this thread anymore, and it isn't the place to discuss your model anyway. But I'm sure many would love to see your video and ask you some questions. I certainly enjoyed it!!! Great looking layout too!


----------



## jimbowers (Apr 16, 2011)

Dwight, 

Now that Eric Schade has requested #5649, I would like SA #9465 for my membership in the group. It will mirror my interest in live steam Roundhouse Forneys and Maine two-foot gauge live steam engines. 

Thanks, 
Jim Bowers


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Jim. You're confirmed as SA #9465.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Forneys run equally well either way! The old shall be new again! 

Toot! Toot!


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Dwight, how do I go about getting a number? How is this one? Jeremiah Gordon 

SA 2319


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeremiah - #2319 is available if you want it. On the first page of this thread is a list of all currently taken numbers. The first half of the list is alphabetical by last name and the second half by SA # in ascending order. Pick a number that isn't already taken and post your request here.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll take SA #2319 then.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

And another one bites the dust.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You got it Jeremiah. Welcome to SA!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 26 Apr 2011 11:07 AM 
I'll take SA #2319 then. 
Okay Jeremiah,
IF it is not too personal, what is the significance of 2319?
I thought perhaps an early PRR K4, but no!
Is it a secret?
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

David, 
Not a secret. 
My daughter was born on the 23rd of January and my son was born on the 19th of October.


----------



## jparnot (May 7, 2011)

Hello, 

I'd like to be member #476, if that's o-K... K-28, that is. 

Thanks, 
Jason Arnot 
Calgary, AB


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Jason. #476 is already taken. Check the 2nd half of the list on the first page of this thread (listed by numeric order) and pick a number that's available.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 07 May 2011 08:42 PM 
Sorry Jason. #476 is already taken. Check the 2nd half of the list on the first page of this thread (listed by numeric order) and pick a number that's available. 

Pray tell, WHO is number 476?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Pray tell, WHO is number 476?Oops!! My bad!!







Thanks Semper. I must me getting dyslexic in my old age.

Jason, SA #476 is all yours. Welcome to SA!!


----------



## KidReno (Mar 4, 2008)

OK I'm ready to become a Steamaholic... My name is Arlon Sibert and I would like the number 525

Thanks,
 Arlon


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to Steamaholics Arlon, and congratulations on becoming our *300th MEMBER!!!!







*


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 30 May 2011 08:37 PM 
Welcome to Steamaholics Arlon, and congratulations on becoming our *300th MEMBER!!!!







* 








CONGRATULATIONS!







[/b]









What's he win?







What's he win?







What's he win?









It can't be the right to burn his fingers







and be proud of it







... we all have that prize!


----------



## KidReno (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow..Thanks Dwight...#300 of the list...That's cool...! ! !


----------



## Bj702 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm Steaming!!! can i have #702? pretty please???


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm Steaming!!! can i have #702? pretty please???I need a first and last name.


----------



## Bj702 (Feb 26, 2011)

Billy Johnson, Las Vegas NV


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay Billy, welcome aboard! SA #702 is all yours.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Does having a steam track, get you in???


----------



## Bj702 (Feb 26, 2011)

thank you! thank you!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Does looking like and smelling like a livesteamer get you in?


----------



## Steamer Bill (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello,
Can I have number 7478?

Bill Smith
Cypress, Texas U.S.A.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty - like it says on the first post, *"Membership is open to anyone with steam oil in their veins."*









Bill - Welcome to SA!









You new guys - check the first post in this thread to see where to download your Steamaholics badge.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got back from the doctor and he said "there is no test , to see if you have steam oil in your veins"!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got back from the doctor and he said "there is no test , to see if you have steam oil in your veins"!Get a second opinion.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 16 Jun 2011 06:51 PM 
I just got back from the doctor and he said "there is no test , to see if you have steam oil in your veins"!Get a second opinion. 

Must be a newby med student.

In any case, it is now a well known fact that once steam oil enters the veins there is no way to remove it. It is a cumulative nutrient and non-toxic as long as it is allowed to enter through the senses (subcutaneous injection or oral ingestion are actually detrimental to the absorbtion of the nutriative nature of steam oil, and so should be avoided due to possible bad side effects). Entry through the visual, auditory and olefatry senses is preferred, but mental cogitation is almost as effective.


The only tests are purely subjective and often only interpretable by others so afflicted by "Steam Oil in the Veins", who can readily recognized the symptoms. Early symptoms range from simply getting a "far away" look in the eyes when seeing a railroad steam locomotive (either in person, or in photos, and either the real things or various scale models), to a desire to be around those that are already afflicted by the condition, or in some cases, actually actively accomodating the people that are so afflicted (siuch as providing a place for the Live Steam trains to operate). Being a cumulative nutrient the symptoms eventually include spending hard earned money to get closer to the sight, sound and smell of Live Steam. Eventually, the desire for more Steam Oil in the Veins will lead one to purchasing a Live Steam locomotive or taking trips to see real ones in operation.

Relax, Marty. You'll get there and there is nothing you can do about it. Don't fight it or attempt to thwart the desires just to prove a point. Go with the flow of the Steam Oil. Steam Oil in the Veins feeds the synapses for joy and satisfaction in the brain and the more Steam Oil in the Veins you have the more joy and satisfaction you will experience.


----------



## nsimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

While it is well known that there is no cure for 'Steam Oil in the veins', there is a very good theory that I am presently testing that fermented hops and barley products will help in the absorption of steam oil, and if nothing else will ease the movement of the pocketbook from ones holding position to procure products that will use up more stray steam oil. Feels good, anyway.....! 
Cheers, Neil.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

The steam oil probably gets into your veins from your palms. I remember that I would be back in college for about a month or more before the steam oil stains (from lubing our 4-4-0 at Hershey Park) would finally be gone from the palms of my hands. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The steam oil probably gets into your veins from your palms.I shoot it up myself...


----------



## RDennis (Sep 25, 2011)

Would love to join Steamaholics. How about SA#1701? 

- Robert Dennis 
Burbank, CA


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that im hooked on live steam I should join. How is SA#1976 (birth date) 

Shawn Viggiano


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi, 

Could I please have #1954 if it still available 

Graeme Price 

Nowra NSW 
Australia


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis and Shawn - my apologies - I added you to the list some time ago, but never posted back. I have no idea why. Welcome aboard. (Dennis - 1701 = USS Enterprise?) 
Graeme - Welcome to SA.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Enroll me, please

# 8411

Jerry Bohlander

Annapolis, MD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Done. Welcome aboard Jerry.


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

G"day Dwight, 

Could I have SA# 1960. 

Thanks 
Craig


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By scubaroo on 23 Jan 2012 06:55 PM 
G"day Dwight, 

Could I have SA# 1960. 

Thanks 
Craig 

Got a last name Craig? Needed for the list.


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

G'day Dwight,

Sorry about that.
Craig Griffin.

Your aussie mate up in Sacramento.
I have your old C-21

Hope all is well with you.
How is the ride on engine coming along??

Craig


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Craig, how ya doing?







How's the C-21 running?


Welcome to SA! #1960 is now yours.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Dwight, 
Can I please have #1993 
I currently do not own any live-steam but very keen to get involved! 


Thanks, 

Alec


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Alec - sorry for the long delay. Sometimes I miss when this thread has been added to, and it consequently it takes me a while to notice. 

Anyway, #1993 is still available, but I need a last name.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Dwight, 

Alec Escolme is my full name 

Thanks, 
Alec


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to SA Alec. You're now SA # 1993.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks Dwight! 

Alec


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Dwight, 

Just purchased my first live steamer, an Accucraft 4-4-0. Really looking forward to firing her up. 

So I would like number 440 Please. 

Thanks 
Chester Louis 
Hampshire County Narrow Gauge


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Dwight, 

I see that 440 is taken but 64 is not. I'd like that number. 

Thanks 
Chester Louis 
Hampshire County Narrow Gauge


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Chester! You are now SA #64. 

I know we were up to 310 members, but before adding Chester we only had 308, so it looks like we lost a couple in the database failure and subsequent backup restoration. If you are one of the lost, please post your request again so I can add you back in.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Dwight! 

Chester Louis SA #64 
Hampshire County Narrow Gauge


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

I would like # 1973. It was the year I graduated from S.U.N.Y. Maritime College, in Marine Engineering. How is that for having steam oil in your blood. Try 125 deg. F in the engine room with only one boiler going (we were tied up in the port of Genoa Italy in mid-summer). I had to crawl into the cold boiler thru the burner hatch to scrape the tubes, while boiler # 1 was going full blast next door. Talk about steaming!!! I think I earned this badge.

Kevin Redmond 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Kevin. You're now SA #1973.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

i've been aware of this list for a while, but finally have a number i'd like to reserve, #753 which i see is not on the list.

hopefully the southwest will see yet another 1½" scale NKP Berkshire sometime next year (...if we make it past 12/21).


thanks...gary


Gary Mocko
San Diego


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Gary. #753 it is.


----------



## docstoy (May 15, 2009)

I'd like to join with #110 which appears to be untaken. It's the number of the only operating compound tank Mallie in the world. Owned and operated by the Black Hills Central RR in Hill City SD. I had the privilege to fire this magnificent locomotive for three summers. Built by Baldwin in 1928 for the lumber industry. 38,000# at the drawbar, smooth and quiet. Been G scale steaming since 1982.
Thomas Pekarna


----------



## brentcd (Jun 30, 2012)

Brent Christensen 

How about number 8444


----------



## RickV (May 25, 2012)

Hi Dwight, 

Rick van Dyk 
And can I please have number 4468 which appears to be available. If not, can I take number 66068 even though it is a diesel as the only other loco I currently have for my G-Scale track is Ruby number 1 who is soon to be joined by Thomas #1.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to join with #110 which appears to be untaken. Thomas Pekarna Tom - apologies - I added you to the list back in June - not sure why my reply didn't show up here. 
How about number 8444? Brent Christensen Done. 
And can I please have number 4468 which appears to be available. Rick van Dyk Done. 

Welcome aboard all.


----------



## ththfxr (Dec 27, 2007)

Dwight 

Would the number 244049 work? Thats for my Accucraft 2-4-4, serial number 049. 

Thanks 
Mark Kimball


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, that works. Welcome aboard Mark.


----------



## Bruce "old number 2" (Feb 29, 2012)

I would like to apply for membership to the Steamaholics. Could I use the number 120.3


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

120.3 is available. I just need your first and last name.


----------



## papachazzz (Jan 9, 2011)

Please add me to Steamaholics Membership List.

Charles Picard SA# 1633


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Charles.


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 
Please add me to the membership list. I would like #37325 
That’s the BLW # for E.B.T. 12 
Thanks, Geoff Ringlé


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Done.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Dwight, 

If still available, I'd like to have steamaholics #2716 to go with my C&O K4 Kanawha! 

Thanks, 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Dwight 

You need to remind these folks to look at THE FIRST PAGE of the thread to see if a number is available. It ain't Rocket ... whatever.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Ross - welcome aboard. SA# 2716 is all yours.










Jim - you just did.


----------



## Two Foot Cal (Aug 3, 2008)

Please add my name to the SA membership: Ric Collins SA# 23.63


----------



## pickleford75 (May 3, 2012)

hello... i would like #2608 

thank you Jason Pickerill


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard gentlemen. You've both been assigned the requested numbers.


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

I would like #30N/90W. That is the latitude / longitude of my home town. This city has several names, including 3090. If only numbers are allowable, then 3090 is OK. 

Currently living at 35.36N / 82.33W 

Gerald Pierce


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

30N/90W is is Gerald. Welcome aboard.


----------



## waynesal46 (Dec 29, 2012)

would like SA#1946 
Wayne Colleran


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Done. Welcome Wayne.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll take # 1006 if available. 
Thanks 
Greg Ruppel


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Done. Welcome Greg.


----------



## bobrstrong (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Dwight, 
I would like to request number 1025. You might remember me from Sacramento every year. Funny I didn't hear of this before? 
Thanks Dwight


----------



## microguy (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi 

May i take number 1959. 

Reid Simonsen


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bobrstrong on 17 Apr 2013 09:45 PM 
Hi Dwight, 
I would like to request number 1025. You might remember me from Sacramento every year. Funny I didn't hear of this before? 
Thanks Dwight 
Bob - I'd no doubt remember your face, but I'm absolutely terrible with remembering names. Speaking of names, I need yours (first and last) to add you to the list.









Reid - done. Welcome aboard!!


----------



## bobrstrong (Mar 25, 2013)

Dwight. Sorry, I thought you'de get the name from the site here. It's Robert (Bob) Armstrong requesting # 1025.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay Bob... done. Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Ionian (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Dwight,
Could I get #6471 ?
Thanks,
-Douglas Adkins


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Done. Welcome aboard Douglas.


----------



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

Hi chaps 
Seems like a good few of the blokes have signed up with your outfit. 

Do you accept members from England? 

If so I'd appreciate the allocation of number 4664, got the old Challenger you see... 

Mike Mcleod (sounds Scottish but its not!)


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Steamaholics is open to everyone Mike. Welcome aboard!


----------



## NeilK (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello Dwight:

I'd like to sign up as SA #5038 if possible. After lurking for a few years, I figure it's about time.

Thanks!

Neil Knopf


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Done. Welcome aboard Neil.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

So Dwight, do we have enough new steamaholics to justify another run of shirts? (Or am I opening up a can of worms here?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Good question Gary. Maybe I should post a question in the Live Steam forum.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

A new steamaholics Shirt would be a great thing of course with a pocket..


----------



## misfit446 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey Dwight

Can I get #5444? Thanks.

Colin Campbell


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Done. Welcome aboard Colin.


----------



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

Dwight,

I would like to request #1957 if available. Name is Bob Fleming.
Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Bob.


----------



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Dwight I noticed my number is 1957 in the name list but 1967 in the numerical list. I would like 1957 if possible. Bob Fleming. Thank you.


----------



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

Dwight I would also like to thank you for doing this. It looks like a lot of work and I appreciate it.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

OOPS!!!







By bad. Typo has been fixed. Put it in the right spot order-wise, but my fat fingers betrayeth me.


----------



## h freeman (Apr 2, 2011)

Dwight: 
May I have # 1202 
Thanks 
Howard Freeman


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You sure can Howard. Welcome aboard!!


----------



## tonkamo (Sep 19, 2011)

Would you please add me to the list as number 486 if still available. Its the number of my K-36. 

Keith Blanchard 
Fresno, CA


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Would you please add me to the list as number 486 if still available.Done. Welcome aboard Keith!


----------



## tonkamo (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks Dwight, 

I thought I would stop just lurking and get involved. I have learned a ton of good things here. Pointed me in the right direction and saved me alot of problems. 

Thanks to all, 
Keith


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

As I said Keith, welcome aboard. There's a link to a downloadable badge in the first post of this thread. I'm also getting ready to do another run of embroidered shirts.


----------



## clishay (Sep 21, 2010)

Please list me as steamaholic #45 if it is still available.Thank you. Ron McGrath,Columbus,ohio.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Mike.







If you're interested, for a limited time we are now taking *shirt orders*.


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello Dwight ! 
If you take foreign members put me With the 1876 number... 
Thanks for your help on mason boggie the machine works fine! 
Yves MAURICE , France


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Yves!!


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks Dwight !


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, this is gonna' sound a bit silly, but can I change my Steamaholics number from 114 to 41? No, it's not some weird numerological thing, it's just that... 
Well, when I selected 114, it was because that was supposed to be the serial no. of my soon-to-come Mason Bogie. As it turned out, I received a different number engine entirely.
Okay, no sweat, not a big deal, until now here's a chance to get a Steamaholics shirt with my own, special number on it.. but 114 isn't so special.. Then I realized that my Ft. Wilderness engine, my very first steamer, was serialized as No. 41. I just checked, and surprise, 41 is still available as a steamaholics number. So...?
No, I'm not suspicious, I'm not! But could you do this before next Friday, the 13th.. ?


Grinning abashedly ,


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary - done. And it ain't silly. My original number was SA# 154 (my address), but when I built #21, I took that instead as it was still available at the time. Defecation occurs.


----------



## Nicodelbosque (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey, I'm a new forum member, though I've been stalking for years and have played around with other folks engines a few times. I finally purchased my first live steamer recently (an Accucraft Forney) and am looking forward to participating more with the live steam community on line and here in Michigan, as well as getting started on my first garden railway.

I would very much like to request number 762 if it's still available.

Thanks and best regards to all,
Nick


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I need a last name for the list Nick. SA# 762 is available.


----------



## Nicodelbosque (Sep 16, 2013)

Oops, sorry! 

My full name is Nick Myers.

Thanks! 
N


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Nick. SA# 762 is all yours.


----------



## Red_noir (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey Dwight! I'm new here I'd love to sign up! 


May I have # 065 


Thanks 
Chuck Inguanez


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Done. Welcome aboard Chuck.


----------



## LimaLoco (Feb 4, 2014)

*Request to Join SA*

Well, with the arrival today of a brand new SR&RL #24 from Roundhouse Engineering --my first live steamer -- I'd like to officially join this greasy crew. And I'd like to claim the number 24, if available. (The group's alphabetical list stopped at the R's on my screen but I checked it at least that far.)

I grew up in Lima, Ohio, and my father worked at Lima Locomotive Works (by then it was Baldwin-Lima-Hamilton) when I was very young. So I gravitated toward a Shay when I was ready to choose a model. But I already have a Bachmann Shay in Fn3, and I really wanted a rod engine in live steam. It turned out the Sandy River #24 was in my reach, and since dear old Dad used to have to close the gates and let the cows into the pasture at his grandparents' farm outside Farmington, Maine, when he was a kid, to keep the actual Sandy River line free of farm animals, and since, after a move from Ohio to Maine, Farmington is where I spent the last of my teen years and graduated high school 45 years ago, and since I still live in Maine, I chose the little SR&RL 2-6-2 for my one and probably only live steamer.

There will be no starting of construction on an outdoor railway until at least June here (Lincoln, Maine). We still have over three feet of densely-packed snow on the ground. A friend in town has a garden loop, but even that one won't likely be dry enough to try until June either.

But I need to connect with fellow steamaholics. I visited the W&Q of Eric Schade in Phippsburg, Maine, last May, but right now I know of no one closer who has steam. A visit to the W&Q is practically an overnight trip from Lincoln (to get down there and have any time to do anything) -- and where I live is only halfway up the state.

Does anyone else in this bunch run this loco? Is there another live steam nut between Bangor and Houlton? Can I claim the number 24? If that's not available, I can go with #3711. I'm fond of those Pacifics that Lima built for the B&M, and #3711 was nicknamed the Allagash. Thanks. -David Woodbury-


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,
I went through the thread and restored everyone with a last name from R through Z..we still have a problem though..because in the first post you say we have 338 SA members..with the names I just added back in, I only have a total of 281! It's possible I missed one, two at the most, from the R-Z names..but I certainty didnt miss 57 names.. So I cant account for that difference..

There is a way to get the numerical list back too, although im not sure how to do it. There are ways you can take an excel list and break strings from one cell into two cells..for example, everything after "SA#", which is all the individual numbers, could be sorted out, with a script of some sort, and added to a new column, then it could be easily be sorted by SA number again..I know it can be done! im just not sure how to do it..

Here is the new list..Everything from A to Q is from the first post in this thread, I didnt change those..I added in all missing R to Z's..

Jerry Abreu SA # 490
Matt Abreu SA # 4274
Ron Adams SA # 6060
Douglas Adkins SA # 6471
Bernie Alsbrook SA # 1955
Nico Alsemgeest SA # 6040
Andre Anderson SA # 98
Gary Armitstead SA # 4449
Bob Armstrong SA # 1025
Jason Arnot SA # 476
Tom Aselin SA # 134
Alex Azary SA # 999
Ben Bailey SA # 3900
Clint Baker SA # 2472
Scott Baldridge SA # 1966
Dave Barker SA # 66
Jerry Barnes SA # 444
Raul Barrile SA # 273
Vance Bass SA # 1907
Scott Baxter SA # 484
Wilson Beckett SA # 479
Charles Bednarik SA # 614
Ryan Bednarik SA # 1361
Lee Bertolone SA # 88
Phil Benedict SA # 00
Mike Bennett SA # 73
Rich Black SA # 269
Rod Blakeman SA # 475
Keith Blanchard SA # 486
Jerry Bohlander SA # 8411
Eric Bolton SA # 26
Steve Borges SA # 8
Yolanda Borges SA # 1
Tom Bowdler SA # 46
Jim Bowers SA # 9465
Alva Bowyer SA # 68
Bill Boyle SA # 767
Royce Brademan SA # 42
Robert Braid SA # 1853
Robert Briggs SA # 75
Doug Bronson SA # 44
Jim Bruneau SA # 4030
Don Buesing SA # 1641
Allen Bupp SA # 1917
Joe Buring SA # 08/15
Bill Butcher SA # 2171
Jeff Cairns SA # 1997
Colin Campbell SA # 5444
Harvey Campbell SA # 1838
James Chadbourne SA # 505
Bruce Chandler SA # 673
Harlan Chinn SA # 3212
Brent Christenson SA # 8444
Eric Christianson SA # .875
Myron Claridge SA # 2709
Charles Cole SA # 28
Wayne Colleran SA # 1946
Ric Collins SA # 23.63
Towne Comee SA # 47
Peter Cont SA # 214.01
Jim Coplan SA # 6039
John Corradini SA # 4001
Barry Cott SA # 2112
George Crabb SA # 4294
Noel Crawford SA # 5629
Tom Daly SA # 261
Pat Darby SA # 1.414
Matt D'Arco SA # 7470
Will Davis SA # 69
RJ DeBerg SA # 2510
Johan De Groote SA # 132
Bryan Del Monte SA # 31
Luc Demarteau SA # 5536
Robert Dennis SA # 1701
Robb DeVries SA # 20.3
Manfred Diel SA # 1313
Sam DiMaggio SA # 779
Kt(Doc) Doolittle SA # 1950
Roger Doty SA # 1942
John Dreveski SA # 2-8-2
Anthony Duarte SA # 3985
Tom Eaton SA # 487
Joe Eckardt SA # 57
Rodney Edington SA # 473
Clive Elesmore SA # 6648
Stan Elliott SA # 1439
Dwight Ennis SA # 21
Winn Erdman SA # 291
Alec Escolme SA # 1993
Steve Featherkile SA # 1147
Andrew Finegan SA # 777
Bob Fleming SA # 1957
John Flynn SA # 51340
George Frank SA # 99
John Frank SA # 463
Kevin Franklin SA # 19
Rod Franklin SA # 4498
Bill Freeman SA # 1911
Howard Freeman SA # 1202
Robert Fritch SA # 50
Crab Fu SA # 25
Wesley Furman SA # 212
Jason Gallaway SA # 1776
Marc Gast SA # 2006
Bruce Gathman SA # 464
Rob Gay SA # 4960
Art Gibson SA # 1958
Paul Gieske SA # 2
Doug Gilbert SA # 470
Trevor Goodman SA # 1312
Jeremiah Gordon SA # 2319
Matthew Goss SA # 1405
Dave Graley SA # 1947
Larry Green SA # 1938
Peter Gregores SA # 276
Craig Griffin SA # 1960
Jason Grimes SA # 1830
Brittany Grimm SA # 3750
Margaret Gunde SA # 82
Paul Hagglund SA # 4
Joe Hall SA # 483
Dan Hamer SA # 823
David Hamilton SA # 6229
Pete Harjung SA # 3397
Bruce Harvey SA # 253
Neil Hay SA # 3440
Maurice F. Head SA # 912
Bill Hendrick SA # 1001
Tom Herbert SA # 1961
Larry Herget SA # 2173
Jared Herrle SA # 141
Doug Hill SA # 1044
Al (Denny) Holston SA # 1616
Dave Hottmann SA # 169
Don Howard SA # 452
John Huey SA # 455
Ed Hulshizer SA # 4403
Keith Hurt SA # 221
Bob Hyman SA # 0402
Tim Hytrek SA # 11
Chuck Inguanez SA # 065
Richard Jacobs SA # 745
John Jackson SA # 6
Russell Janiszewski SA # 1775
Richard Jenkins SA # 148
Billy Johnson SA # 702
Joe Johnson SA # 478
Mark Johnson SA # 77
David K. SA # 1+i
Richard Kapuaala SA # 76
Jesse Karns SA # 283
Reg Kearns SA # 5901
Paul Kenney SA # 480
Kent Killam SA # 1285
Mark Kimball SA # 244049
Jon Kling SA # 461
Bert Kluitenberg SA # 3189
Neil Knopf SA # 5038
Ron Koehler SA # 340
Chuck Kolinski SA # 22
Reed Kosmal SA # 240
Jason Kovac SA # 79
Bob Krupka SA # 112
Torry Krutzke SA # 100
Tom Lapointe SA # 7002
Jeff LaRue SA # 5
Scot Lawrence SA # 2089
Randy Lehrian SA # 7.25
Rob Lenicheck SA # 271
Justin Lian SA # 7903
Terry Liesegang SA # 268
Will Lindley SA # 5445
Walt Linn SA # 1884
Scott Loomer SA # 346
Chester Louis SA # 64
Gary Luke SA # 1035
Judy Luscher SA # 85
Skip MacEwen SA # 361
Howard Maculsay SA # 4450
Benjamin Maggi SA # 1418
Earl Martin SA # 360
Sal Martocci SA # 4702
Doug Matheson SA # 122
Yves Maurice SA # 1876
Jerry McColgan SA # 9631
Mike McCormack SA # 233
Charles McCullough SA # 37469
Dan McGrath SA # 0455
Ron McGrath SA # 45
Jim McKim SA # 286
Mike Mcleod SA # 4664
Charles McMillan SA # 74
Murray McPhie SA # 244
Dave Meashey SA # 462
Bill Megill SA # 3028
Helen Glazier Megill SA # 9905
Henner Meinhold SA # 1945
Fr. Fred" Mills SA # -150641
Gary Mocko SA # 753
Dan Moore SA # 4408
Larry Mosher SA # 453
Johnny Mosley SA # 144
Nick Myers SA # 762
Tom Myers SA # 3.1416
Charlie Mynhier SA # 802
Ernest Neal SA # 610
Peter Nelson SA # 5642
Larry Newman SA # 1956
Brad Noble SA # 844
Darryl Noble SA # 1936
Joel Novis SA # 115
Mike Oates SA # 2697
Jim O'Hearn SA # 770
Dave Orwig SA # 333
Jim Overland SA # 15
John Page SA # 718
Garrett Paine SA # 37
Dan Pantages SA # 10
David Passard SA # 237
Chris Pearson SA # 831
Thomas Pekarna SA # 110
Joann Pence SA # 488
Monte Pence SA # 482
Charles Picard SA # 1633
Dan Picciotto SA # 32.2
Jason Pickerill SA # 2608
Gerald Pierce SA # 30N/90W
Don Plasterer SA # 711
James Pollard SA # 506
Jerry Pollard SA # 3458
Ian Pooley SA # 3716
Graeme Price SA # 1954
Ray Prock Jr. SA # 173
John R. SA# 4041
Rick Raively SA # 327
George Raub SA # 58444
Alan Redeker SA # 17
Kevin Redmond SA # 1973
Mike Reilley SA # 0
Rob Reiter SA # 1111
Jerry Reshew SA # 5411
Bob Rich SA # 3141 
Geoff Ringle SA# 37325
Dan Rowe SA# 13.7
Jeff Runge SA# 8550
Greg Ruppel SA# 1006
Eddie P. Sarber SA#34
Eric Schade SA# 5649
George W. Scheil SA# 56
Bob Scherzer SA# 1969
Ross Schlabach SA# 2716
Reid Simonsen SA# 1959
Bill Smith SA# 7478
V. Smith SA# .08
Richard Snyder SA# 71
Bob Sorenson SA# 13
Chris Sortina SA# 20
Jim Stapleton SA# 2.71828
Dan Stenger SA# 2-6-0
Bob R Strong SA# 1025
Dennis G Taylor SA# 2332
Joel Taylor SA# 1255
Mark Tilden SA# 4800
Craig Tittman SA# 908
Jeremiah Tutwiler SA# 1941
Rick Van Dyk SA# 4468
Shawn Viggiano SA# 1976
Chuck Walters SA# 1962
Noel Wilson. SA# 49
Walter Warfield SA#1876
Mike Wells SA# 6024
Dwayne Weyrich SA# 92898
Jennifer "Nickel Plate" WhiteWolf-Crock SA# 763
Bill Wilbanks SA#710
Casey Wilmunder SA# 1218
Tom Wolfgang SA# 1962
David Woodbury SA# 24
Gary Woolard SA# 41
Dave Young SA# 147
George Zimmerman SA# 1200
Mark Zongas SA# 159


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Scotty... I've posted a thread in a couple of bug reporting forums. Let's see if the original can be restored by Tech Support before sweating it any further.

David - until this can be straightened out, I can't add any new members. Perhaps I should temporarily lock this thread until this is resolved.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, with the help of Shad and Larry Newman, the list has been restored and all 338 members recovered. My thanks to Scotty and Semper as well for their efforts to help recover things and keep this going. 

David (a.k.a. LimaLoco)... SA # 24 is already taken. If you go to the first post in this thread, the list is posted sorted numerically by SA #. You'll need to pick a number that hasn't been taken yet.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent! thanks for getting it fixed back up Dwight! 
Scot


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I got lucky Scot. I now have a backup copy.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

*go team!*

Big THANKS to Dwight for acting as caretaker for this list all along !! 
And thanks to all who felt is was important enough to work at it !!
Larry SA #1956


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

*AMEN to that, Larry!* And LimaLoco, when you get your number, or even before, I'd love to hear what you think of your Roundhouse No.24. I just got a used one as my 5th engine, & I love it! (See Spring Steamup on the Saugus Highline - Shameless Plug!)


----------



## ernie111 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey Dwight, Another new guy here. Can I have #40?

Thanks, Ernie Tidlund


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

#40 it is. Welcome aboard Ernie!


----------



## Steamer91 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Hi/Membership Request*

Howdy, I'd really like to join the ranks of the Steamaholics, for I think I definitely qualify with how crazy I am about anything that runs on steam.

My name is Brendan O'Rourke, and I'd like to have #1522 as my member number, if that won't work I'd take #3977 as my second choice.

Cheers, and Best Regards,
Brendan O.


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Guess now a little steam loco owner, I should as well.

SA 1212 or SA 2662

Lorna


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Brendan - SA # 1522 it is.

Lorna - I need a last name for the first part of the list (alphabetical by last name).


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Sep 4, 2013)

My name in Brian Zarzyczny and I would like to join as well. My first membership number choice is 9000, second choice is 4012 and third choice is 999.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to SA Brian!! SA # 9000 was available and is now yours.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi Dwight, is 1313 available?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Look at the 2nd list on the first post of the thread (sorted numerically by SA #) to see if yor desired number is taken or not. Look at the 1st list on the first post (sorted alphabetically by name) to see if you're already registered.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread is specifically and ONLY for SA Numbers. Please don't clutter it up with discussions of anything else.


----------



## C.W.Hall (Sep 2, 2013)

Just bought my first live steam engine a ruby #5,and would like to join the ranks of SA as #0-4-0 thank you C.W.Hall


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard C.W.


----------



## jkbixby (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm Larry Bixler and I would like to join Steamacholics as number 2424 to denote the numbers of my two Roundhouse SR&RL #24's (it's a long story - luckily my wife bought it). Thanks.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Larry! SA #2424 is all yours!!


----------



## Tom Farin (Apr 3, 2008)

*No 537*

Dwight,

I'd like to claim number 537. That happens to be the Mason builders number of No 2, the San Rafael, the 0-4-4T that once ran on the North Pacific Coast RR.










Tom


----------

